# Time for a change



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all, my husband myself and our 17 year old son, oh not forgetting our dog have decided nows the time to move to Cyprus. We have wanted to to this for some time now, but due to family commitments it just couldn't happen. We have been coming to Cyprus for the last 6 years and have stayed in the paphos, peyia area, which is were we would like to live. We would like to rent when we come so does anyone know of any rental companies that are in that area that will accept dogs, we have read lots of the posts on this site which have been so helpful, but you can't help but ask. 

Tina


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mark&tina said:


> Hi all, my husband myself and our 17 year old son, oh not forgetting our dog have decided nows the time to move to Cyprus. We have wanted to to this for some time now, but due to family commitments it just couldn't happen. We have been coming to Cyprus for the last 6 years and have stayed in the paphos, peyia area, which is were we would like to live. We would like to rent when we come so does anyone know of any rental companies that are in that area that will accept dogs, we have read lots of the posts on this site which have been so helpful, but you can't help but ask.
> 
> Tina


I'm sure lots of people will point you in the right direction for the Paphos area, unfortunately I can't as I live in Maroni (Larnaca). The reason why I have replied is that I would be concerned about how your 17 year old will fit in/like it here. I have a 16 year old and she has struggled in finding friends and being incredibly homesick. She will be going back to the UK to continue her studies next year (we gave her the option to have a gap year a couple of years early) and although we have tried to do lots and lots of things to keep her occupied, we do feel she is counting down the days already for her to return to the UK . My son on the other hand (11 years) loves it but then he has met friends through school. Also, something that a lot of people aren't aware of is that college fees are extremely expensive here  (just thought I would add that if your son was going to go to college etc).


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I would have to agree with the last poster on this. In my experience within schools and higher educatilon, the majority of expat teenagers new to the island find it a very difficult place to settle in. They find it boring and indifferent - and in some cases reception within the local peer groups is impossible. 

College fees were expensive compared to the UK but from next year will be on par as HEIs in the UK triple their fees in most cases, but the range of courses is still somewhat limited (but rapidly exapanding).


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi jacq17, Thank you for your reply, I'm sorry your daughter hasn't settled and am sure you must be sad that's she's going back. Our son has finished his education and wants, like your daughter to have some time out from learning, unless he loves it out there, which we are hoping for. He hopes to get some sort of work in the tourist trade, (to hopefully make friends), as for the past 2 years he has been waiting tables at a local pub/restaurant, as where we live we rely on tourism, so he is used to that sort of work. But if that doesn't happen and he returns to the UK, then I'm sure I will be feeling like you, but at least they will have had the life experience, which is what he says he wants. Thanks again.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi kimonas, Thank you for your post and comments.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark&tina said:


> Hi jacq17, Thank you for your reply, I'm sorry your daughter hasn't settled and am sure you must be sad that's she's going back. Our son has finished his education and wants, like your daughter to have some time out from learning, unless he loves it out there, which we are hoping for. He hopes to get some sort of work in the tourist trade, (to hopefully make friends), as for the past 2 years he has been waiting tables at a local pub/restaurant, as where we live we rely on tourism, so he is used to that sort of work. But if that doesn't happen and he returns to the UK, then I'm sure I will be feeling like you, but at least they will have had the life experience, which is what he says he wants. Thanks again.


Hi Guys

All I would say is to make sure you are completely self sufficient and not looking to get jobs here ( unless you have a very specific trade ) as work is VERY VERY short and the jobs are being taken by mostly eastern europeans ( I dont have a problem with this just saying ) and they will work for far less money than anyone else

Think long and hard before making the move especially for your son, the tourist industry has suffered so badly especially this last year 

Not trying to put you off just this is the reality of the island currently


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

philly said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> All I would say is to make sure you are completely self sufficient and not looking to get jobs here ( unless you have a very specific trade ) as work is VERY VERY short and the jobs are being taken by mostly eastern europeans ( I dont have a problem with this just saying ) and they will work for far less money than anyone else
> 
> ...


Hi Philly, Thank you for your advice, We have planned and researched that we could live there for 18 months without having to work, but also looking for jobs during that time. It's something we have wanted to do for a long time and now the time has come that we can. If it doesn't work we will come back, but we are all going to give it a good try to make it work. This site has been invaluable to us for knowing what to expect. Any other advice welcome.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

philly said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> All I would say is to make sure you are completely self sufficient and not looking to get jobs here ( unless you have a very specific trade ) as work is VERY VERY short and the jobs are being taken by mostly eastern europeans ( I dont have a problem with this just saying ) and they will work for far less money than anyone else
> 
> ...


Hello 

The job situation, the economy, cost of living, doom and gloom and the future of England is grinding people down and driving them away. All my wages go on paying the bills and there is nowt left for fun at the end of the month and this is the way it will be for years to come. 

The high level of unemployment, lack of jobs/opportunities and the crime is another reason for wanting to leave this awful place (UK).

Regards
Simon

ps - looking forward to being taxed yet again on fuel in January...NOT!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I also think that there is plenty of opportunities in Cyprus if you put your mind to it.....not telling you though sorry


----------



## Bubblehead (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys,
I am new to this site but would like to say that I have found the threads and replies very informative. I am also thinking of moving to Cyprus in about 4 years time when I leave the Royal Navy. My mother in law lives in Pafos. Makes you wonder why I want to move to Cyprus :confused2: We have 3 kids that have all grown up now. Over the years they have had some problems adjusting to countries we have lived in (Gibraltar, Belgium, Scotland) but they all agree that they have enjoyed the experience of moving around and meeting new people. I am sure you will not regret moving, just keep an open mind and use this website as much as you can. I intend to


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I lived in Limassol after my studies for under a year looking for work (and by looking I mean bumming around and pretending to look). I can safely say that I was bored out of my wits during the off-season. Expect some of the same for your son, especially in Paphos which is 4 times smaller.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Bubblehead said:


> Guys,
> I am new to this site but would like to say that I have found the threads and replies very informative. I am also thinking of moving to Cyprus in about 4 years time when I leave the Royal Navy. My mother in law lives in Pafos. Makes you wonder why I want to move to Cyprus :confused2: We have 3 kids that have all grown up now. Over the years they have had some problems adjusting to countries we have lived in (Gibraltar, Belgium, Scotland) but they all agree that they have enjoyed the experience of moving around and meeting new people. I am sure you will not regret moving, just keep an open mind and use this website as much as you can. I intend to


Thanks bubblehead, that's what we have been doing, research and keeping an open mind. Good to know your kids were glad they had the experience, that's what we think our son will feel. Nothing ventured, nothing gained as they say.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

zin said:


> I lived in Limassol after my studies for under a year looking for work (and by looking I mean bumming around and pretending to look). I can safely say that I was bored out of my wits during the off-season. Expect some of the same for your son, especially in Paphos which is 4 times smaller.


Hi Zin, thanks for the advice, we have talked this through with him and he still wants to try, but least he knows it's going to be hard. We live in a tourist place here and when winter comes it becomes very quite, everything shuts and not alot to do. He says thank god for xbox lol.


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

PM me and I'll give you our agents name and telephone no. Peyia area,


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Mark&tina, we moved over here to Peyia in March this year, 3 kids - 4yrs, 8yrs and 13yrs. I know the job front is not great but I dont think your son will have a problem gaining employment, even now when the area is 'shutting down', there are still bars and shops advertising for staff, (probably due to the staff returning home after the summer season)dont know what he would earn.
We rented our 4bed villa via a fantastic agent, link to her web site, Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental, her name is Andria.

Good luck.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Mark&tina, we moved over here to Peyia in March this year, 3 kids - 4yrs, 8yrs and 13yrs. I know the job front is not great but I dont think your son will have a problem gaining employment, even now when the area is 'shutting down', there are still bars and shops advertising for staff, (probably due to the staff returning home after the summer season)dont know what he would earn.
> We rented our 4bed villa via a fantastic agent, link to her web site, Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental, her name is Andria.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi steve63, thank you for that, I will certainly look at the web site, it's good to know when people have had a good experience. 
Thank you also for your encouraging thoughts about our son, we have said it could be hard but he wants to come and give it ago.
Hope your enjoying your new life.


----------

